# Hunting camp in Pa.



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Still lookking for small hunting camp or acreage for camp in Pa. or W.Va.


----------



## tweezle (Sep 20, 2006)

Are you still looking? I just came across this on Craig's list and thought you might be interested.
http://pennstate.craigslist.org/for/3637653548.html


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Tweezle, looks perfect and a good price , maybe just a tad too far for me, thanks for thinking of me.....


----------

